# Longines Column Wheel Chrono!



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i bought this in person at an AD, but had it sent to a different state to save on sales tax. so i had to wait to pick it up.

the finish of the watch is immaculate. the strap is nice, but i would prefer a deployant clasp. i love the blued metal of the column wheel. the size is 39mm but it appears to wear the same as my portofino chrono which is about 41mm. it is very, very comfortable on the wrist. if anyone has been thinking of this watch, i highly recommend it. i would say that if 40mm is as small as you usually wear, then this watch is safe at 39mm.

the face is a cream white. i also like that there is a date pusher to advance the date.

these pics are from my phone so they aren't the sharpest.


----------



## 3th3r (Jul 20, 2011)

Gorgeous watch. Congrats.

The black version of your watch is one that I instantly fell in love with when I saw it in person.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i really like the black as well, but i have a black face, black strap IWC portofino chrono. too similar.



3th3r said:


> Gorgeous watch. Congrats.
> 
> The black version of your watch is one that I instantly fell in love with when I saw it in person.
> 
> View attachment 496221


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i think the white face with black strap would be very nice as well.

the lumination at night is very nice. green on the hands, and green on the numerals. very clean look to it. a lot of dress watches like this dont have lume.



3th3r said:


> Gorgeous watch. Congrats.
> 
> The black version of your watch is one that I instantly fell in love with when I saw it in person.
> 
> View attachment 496221


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

very very beautiful watch...a perfect watch due to added lume on this classy a piece


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Cool, i like it how much do these go for?
Congrats again.


----------



## elixxxer (Jul 6, 2011)

Bumping this one in anticipation of purchasing a black model myself. I've been interested in the CW chronograph since its announcement back in 2010 and finally had the chance to see one in person this past weekend. I was obviously drawn to the watch in pictures, but fell in love with almost everything in person. I've never been a fan of date windows at 4:30 and also was not sure if I liked the studded second markers, but all my concerns have been dispensed with; it is a beauty 39mm is just a fantastic size and was incredibly comfortable on my 6.5" wrist. I also really like the thin bezel and feel of the pushers.

Unfortunately, I won't be able to get mine until late April, but I will post a mini review and pictures when I do!


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

i wore mine today. i think you will also like the lume. very good and very smooth looking.



elixxxer said:


> Bumping this one in anticipation of purchasing a black model myself. I've been interested in the CW chronograph since its announcement back in 2010 and finally had the chance to see one in person this past weekend. I was obviously drawn to the watch in pictures, but fell in love with almost everything in person. I've never been a fan of date windows at 4:30 and also was not sure if I liked the studded second markers, but all my concerns have been dispensed with; it is a beauty 39mm is just a fantastic size and was incredibly comfortable on my 6.5" wrist. I also really like the thin bezel and feel of the pushers.
> 
> Unfortunately, I won't be able to get mine until late April, but I will post a mini review and pictures when I do!


----------



## milan87 (Jun 22, 2013)

Bought one of these for 500EUR in mint condition from a guy who got it as a gift and didn't like it. I asked him, how much do you want for it? Then he said just give me 500 so that I can buy and iphone...The watch is basically brand new. Thank you Andrei! BTW mine came with a deployment clasp!


----------



## Narellano (Mar 3, 2014)

This is the saint imier version. It came with a bracelet but i changed with a hirsch leather strap... Looks really nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BC214 (Jun 14, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but someone mentioned the column wheel on a black strap. Here is mine on a black gator strap made by CADstraps.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pbj204 (Oct 23, 2008)

Just got this one from Toppers! Switched the brown alligator & white stitch with black & black stitch. It looks incredible. Probably the best value of all my watches.

The case and lugs are nicely rounded, the bezel and crystal are chamfered and capture the light, and the rose gold hands and markers really pop.

Longines column wheel chronograph


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ Love the rose gold hands / markers - my favorite rendition of this model so far.


----------



## Nutella (May 22, 2013)

Beautiful! How much did you get it for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

All of these are beautiful dress chronographs. I handled one a few years back; the smallest, most delicate pushers imaginable. Be careful with them. heb


----------

